
Else to Use Python - forktestlab
https://forktestlab.com/pytest
======
dang
Users have started flagged your posts because you're submitting too many of
them, and many of the articles you're submitting don't make sense if the
reader doesn't know what your product is.

You'd be better off submitting a Show HN about your product. Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)
plus
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22336638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22336638)
for many tips. You can email a draft comment to hn@ycombinator.com and we
might be able to help, but I can't promise anything—the inbox has been brutal
lately. (Same offer goes for anyone, along with the same warning.)

